

LinkedIn Veterans Hackday Competition - pskomoroch
http://veterans2011.linkedin.com/

======
pskomoroch
Here's a link to a few infochimps veterans datasets:

[http://www.infochimps.com/datasets/veterans-benefits-
expendi...](http://www.infochimps.com/datasets/veterans-benefits-expenditures-
by-program) [http://www.infochimps.com/datasets/national-defense-
outlays-...](http://www.infochimps.com/datasets/national-defense-outlays-and-
veterans-benefits-1960-to-2008) [http://www.infochimps.com/datasets/veterans-
by-sex-race-and-...](http://www.infochimps.com/datasets/veterans-by-sex-race-
and-hispanic-origin-2005) [http://www.infochimps.com/datasets/veterans-by-sex-
period-of...](http://www.infochimps.com/datasets/veterans-by-sex-period-of-
service-and-by-state-2005)

------
pskomoroch
Blog post explaining more here:

<http://blog.linkedin.com/2011/11/07/veterans/>

Stay tuned for more links to datasets, APIS, etc.

